# I'd rather die!



## Jazzbird (Sep 4, 2013)

I live in Turkey,and school really,REALLY sucks here.In 11 days I'm starting 11th grade and I just hate it.I've hated it since first grade.

I've had an abusive teacher until sixth grade,than I was bullied until highschool,regained most of my confidence in the last two years but still..freaking HATE the system.

You can't have long hair.You can't have a beard/moustache.Everyone has to get the same haircut and wear the same uniform.And you can get expelled for having long hair.I have long hair and they made me clean the school by picking up trash for a good 30 mins.

I missed an exam once because "I'm a god damn rebel douche" - that's what the teacher said when he saw that I didn't get a haircut than they sent me back home.

There's nothing wrong with a haircut,but missing an exam because of my hair? Nobody really cares about your brains.You just have to look like everyone else here.

You can't bring your phone or any other tech,they kick you out of class for chewing gum and some teachers even beat you - not overexaggerating(wtf?)

Teachers bully kids and swear at them ALL the time.Geography teacher punched my friend because he laughed when I was in the 9th grade.

Basically the only thing we can do is WALK around.No social activities.And it's full of crappy ignorant people including the teachers.

The only thing boys talk about is porn.I had one real friend and he dropped out because he hated it 

Some people also bring knives and threaten others for their money or phones,HELL,one of our previous school managers got stabbed by students..

It's not school it's freaking afghanistan!


----------



## muneonmymind (Sep 6, 2013)

my ***** im from canada and i am telling you from my heart i would have dropped out of that school as soon as possible.
youre a strong one kid.
dont get me wrong, im not a white boy (no racial intentions) im a Caribbean raised island kid.
and let me tell you, our system wasnt nearly as bad as yours, however i too am a dropout student, i have just recently graduated at the age of 20 years old, still fighting a criminal charge. 
i can promise you that life is difficult anywhere you go, however i can always promise you that there will be opportunity anywhere you go.
if you really want out, finish them 2-3 years of high school, build a hard labour skill such as craftmanship or carpentry or something, and apply for a visa to come to canada... its a hard working country, but its better than some high school ***** abusing you all the time, right ?
oh and there always the option of studying abroad, you seem like you have decent english
best of luck homeboy


----------



## Jazzbird (Sep 4, 2013)

muneonmymind said:


> my ***** im from canada and i am telling you from my heart i would have dropped out of that school as soon as possible.
> youre a strong one kid.
> dont get me wrong, im not a white boy (no racial intentions) im a Caribbean raised island kid.
> and let me tell you, our system wasnt nearly as bad as yours, however i too am a dropout student, i have just recently graduated at the age of 20 years old, still fighting a criminal charge.
> ...


Thanks man! I want to move out of this ****hole of a country as soon as I'm done with highschool.

The ****ty thing is when you have SA everyone picks on you because you're the quiet one.I almost got stabbed once.I'd rather be in WW2 than this.


----------



## PaintItBlack (May 9, 2013)

WTF teachers beat up kids, are u ****ing kidding me, If somebody from my teachers punched me when I was in school I would ****ing kill them or beat them up really bad...
Idk how kids can live like dat lol...


----------



## Jazzbird (Sep 4, 2013)

PaintItBlack said:


> WTF teachers beat up kids, are u ****ing kidding me, If somebody from my teachers punched me when I was in school I would ****ing kill them or beat them up really bad...
> Idk how kids can live like dat lol...


Beating kids up is pretty common here.Almost all teachers bully kids and I've had a science teacher that threw chairs at "talking d--kheads"

My school is probably the worst in the country though


----------

